# General beekeeping > Bee blether >  Hazel Pollen

## Greengage

Hazel trees are  wind pollinated, last season I spent a lot of time trying to photograph Honey bees working hazel, but no luck, all the books say that Honey bees collect pollen from hazel. Has anyone observed Honey bees working hazel.

----------


## Jon

I have but it is not one of their favouritite pollen sources. Same as Gorse, they work it if there is no alternative.

----------


## mbc

Some hazel trees seem attractive to them and hum for a day or so but most they totally ignore.
I've no idea why this is but generally round here there's plenty of early crocuses with seemingly very attractive pollen flowering at the same time as the hazels.

----------


## Greengage

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRmnTXuwgas

----------


## alancooper

Hi GG,
Just looked at this tube clip of bees on hazel pollen. Do you know the location? - the geographical context is relevant. I see buildings in the backlog round, sun and calm conditions. Here in the wet and windy west of Ireland, hazel puts on catkins during Feb when my bees are largely inactive and there is overlap of flowering with willow, especially in March, and it offers more rewarding forage. 
Alan.

----------

